# Jean Hiraga's Super Class-A Amplifier



## electromecanico (Nov 17, 2010)

Jean Hiraga's Super Class-A Amplifier
amplificador clase "A" de 58 watts al maximo unos 150 watts total osea 90 watts de disipacion y lo mas interezante su transformador es de 25 0 25  500 VA que se pueden usar de 24 los de  dicroica de 12 volts que son comerciales serie paralelo y listo  por eso yo lo voy a armar tengo dos de 700 va de 24 



este proyecto no es mio lo saque de esta pagina http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/Jean-Hiraga-Class-A-Amplifier/ solo lo ordene un poco costo aproximado sin trafo u$s 75 los electroliticos de la fuente a buscar usados muyyyy caros


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 18, 2010)

Magnífico circuito, ánimo y nos cuentas como va su construcción.
Un saludo.


----------



## psychatog (Nov 18, 2010)

Lo tendrías que haber armado en invierno. Por lo que leí en la web, es un muy buen ampli. Saludos!


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 16, 2011)

bueno aca les dejo todo lo que recopile para este proyecto creo que esta bastante completo para alguien que lo quiera hacer
como la fuente lleva 1.2 faradio puse un multiplicador de capacidad que me recomendaron aca
un protector de parlantes que es el que me parecio mas simple de lo que vi 
y la mayoria de data shee


----------



## zopilote (Ene 16, 2011)

Electromecanico, tienes reemplazos de A872A y del C1775A(especialmente este), que no sean los A970GR(C2240GR) por su poca Hfe, o lo puedo armar con esos, ya que no he podido conseguir los que tienen hfe>400 y catalogados como bajo ruido. Existe otro esquema de Hiranga con entrada FET pero estos si son más raros, son el K170 y J74 y menor potencia, vaya que la hacen dificil esto de experimentar estos amplificadores. Yo apenas logre conseguir cinco transistores del A872A y fueron los últimos de la gaveta.


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 16, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> [[  Electromecanico, tienes reemplazos de A872A y del C1775A(especialmente este),


la verdad que no esta semana me voy a dedicar a conseguir los materiales pero estube preguntando y aca se consiguen


> que no sean los A970GR(C2240GR) por su poca Hfe, o lo puedo armar con esos, ya que no he podido conseguir los que tienen hfe>400 y catalogados como bajo ruido.


la verdad que no soy un 100% electronico para guiarte vamos a tener que pedir ayuda!!!



> Existe otro esquema de Hiranga con entrada FET pero estos si son más raros, son el K170 y J74 y menor potencia, vaya que la hacen dificil esto de experimentar estos amplificadores. Yo apenas logre conseguir cinco transistores del A872A y fueron los últimos de la gaveta


en la web experimentaron mucho con este circuito pero ninguno le sacaron esta potencia habria que buscar que otra opcion hay para estos transistores


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Oct 19, 2020)

Hola, aca dejo mi aporte de Jean Hiraga's Class A básicamente un PCB nuevo diseño nuevo de este año le agregue bastantes opciones en el sentido de los transistores drivers y diferentes tamaños de resistencias quiro dejarlo aca por si acaso pierdo los archivos pues pueda recuperarlos de aca como archivo salvados, nota todavia no lo he montado so es una PCB prototipo, los archivos que agregue uno son los gerbers y el otro el archivo de Sprint Layout 6 ya una persona lo va a tratar espero le salga bien, por lo de el covid-19 todos se me atrasa aca en Puerto Rico so lo mas que puedo hace es solo esperar que esto se normalice un poco bueno lo dejo pero si ven algún error me avisan no soy perfecto oh! y abajo este el enlace de explicación de la PCB Jean Hiraga Clase A video final enlace de descarga "prototipo"


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 19, 2020)

Un enlace que podría servir como alternativa al Hiraga (sin que pretenda ser como el de Hiraga), ya que es imposible construirlo con los transistores originales con los que ha sido concebido y por lo que su autor buscó intencionalmente un perfil determinado de distorsión con el incremento de potencia (distorsión suave).






						Amplificador 500mW alto rendimiento a 6V, usos generales.
					

Adjunto un simple amplificador de 500mw para usos generales. Despues de  unos años inactivo en este excelente foro, vuelvo a publicar alguna cosa  interesante.  Se trata de un amplificador clase AB, de alto  rendimiento, con impedancia de entrada superior a 100kOhm. Utiliza  transistores...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Notas sobre la concepción del amplificador original:






						The Class-A Amplifier Site - Hiraga 20W Class-A
					






					sound-au.com


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Oct 19, 2020)

si estube pensando en eso a lo mas seguro es que los valores de resistencias deben cambiar segun el transistor de señal posiblemente funciona pero no como los semiconductores originales y también hay que "match them" bien  voy a leer el articulo a ver que puedo hacer


----------

